# Alternatives to cord clamps



## Jims_Girl

Hiya....
I was wondering if anyone has had experience with not using a plastic cord clamp on their newborns?
I don't really want to use one and would prefer a tie, dental floss or ribbon...
If anyone has tried alternatives did you find and difficulties with bleeding or infection?
Thank you
Kirsty


----------



## Jims_Girl

forgot to mention I will be having a physiological third stage and delaying cord cutting for as long as possible....


----------



## chuck

There are ladies here who have/planned lotus births or using silk ties.


----------



## Jims_Girl

I've read quite a bit about lotus births... It's interesting but not for me and my family... But I would definatley like to hear from ladies who've used silk ties... :)


----------



## chuck

a search of this forum came up with this

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/695319-cord-tie.html


----------



## lynnikins

i was totally planning on asking my MW about this she just left after my homevisit but i forgot completely what with Nate and EJ trying to empty her bag every 5 min while she was here


----------



## lesbianlove

lynnikins said:


> i was totally planning on asking my MW about this she just left after my homevisit but i forgot completely what with Nate and EJ trying to empty her bag every 5 min while she was here

hey hun, il be using a cord tie that we made using 9 bits of embroidery thread, into 3 and pleated, also having a physiological third stage and not clamping or cuttin til after placenta is delivered, also my mw told us that she wont put our cord tie on, we have to do it ourselves i did find a vid on youtube fo someone doing it after baby was delivered so il have a wee look for it and post it up here x


----------



## Blah11

Can someone tell me the benefits to this? Too late in the game for me to do one but I'd like to know the 'point'.


----------



## lesbianlove

the point of not using a plastic cord clamp? or the point of delayed cord clamping?, well delayed cord clamping means a less traumatising birth and easy transition for baby from the womb as the cord is still pulsating lots of blood to the baby after its been born with lots of nutrients and oxygen also, not using a plastic clamp well for me its jsut personal i find them quite bulky big and in the way and prob uncomfortable for baby so am using a little thread instead


----------



## Blah11

I meant the alternative cord clamp :)


----------



## Tacey

Blah11 said:


> I meant the alternative cord clamp :)

I'm hoping to use a cord instead of the clip as I found the clip really bulky and awkward. It used to catch on clothes, and pull Alice's tummy. It just seemed a bit medical and out of place on my lovely little newborn.


----------



## Jims_Girl

^^I feel the same.... Just after only feeling nice soft things for nine months and aiming for a gentle natural birth a horrible hard plastic clip seems wrong and harsh on a newborns skin...

I'll be using silk thread into a plait too.... :)


----------



## lesbianlove

i know ud think after all this time they would make up something new for newborns rather than the outdated clip they use thats just bulky and horrible


----------

